# Warbirds in Miniature - Cosford 2013.



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2013)

*The Large Model Aircraft Rally, RAF Museum, Cosford, UK, 20/21 July 2013.*

Having suffered the huge crowds, heat and traffic congestion of the RAF Cosford 75th Anniversary Air Show at the beginning of June, Mick and I returned for a more leisurely, less crowded and somewhat genteel weekend, with the displays this time being provided by an impressive gathering of large-scale flying models, some of which were very large indeed.
Overall, this two-day event was well organised, in a typically British, 'professionally amateurish' sort of way, with camping allowed on the airfield, although with some rather 'over the top' restrictions imposed by the MoD, no doubt due to, in some cases, somewhat over-cautious Health and Safety Risk Assessments.
The weather stayed fine, dry and hot, although with many cloudy periods, and a constant 20+ mph wind, and participants traveled from far and wide, from the across the UK and Europe, with models of all types, periods and sizes, the larger of which required trucks with which to transport them.
There was no set programme as such, as one would expect to find at a 'real' air show, and the 'acts' were repeated at various times throughout the two days, with a spectacular finale after dark on Saturday evening, when a 'real' glider provided a stunning display, its fuselage illuminated in a glowing, neon blue, and with smoke, flares and other pyrotechnics flowing from the wing tips. No doubt there were many reports of 'UFO's' from the local area, but unfortunately, not being aware that this event was to take place, I left my camera back at 'HQ' when we wandered over to the bar, approximately a mile from the tent! 
So, here's the first of the photos, in this instance showing just a few of the World War One period aircraft, many of which, especially the very large models, could easily be mistaken for the real thing when airborne.
I'll be posting more photos over the next few days, as I edit my way through the almost 800 images, but meanwhile, I hope you enjoy some of these wonderful models. 
The first two shots show the view of the display area, as seen from the camping area on the north east corner of the airfield, along with the Airframes Ops Center, aka 'The Bar'. The remainder show just a few of the WW1 aircraft on the ground, together with part of one of the dog fights, and a solo flyer.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2013)

Really looking forward to this thread Terry. I haven't seen an RC show in decades. That Italian thingy is beautifully done and, if it were not for the introductory remarks, it could be taken for the real thing.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good lord, those are fantastic aircraft. Great photos Terry.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2013)

That is so cool, awesome!


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 25, 2013)

Very cool, can('t) wait for more pics  I enjoyed going to the one last year (or the year before that too?) with the twin micro tubroproped large scale hercules and amongst others, and a turbined model helo too.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 26, 2013)

Where in blazes did these come from????????????????????

I have never seen the likes ofum!
Out-standing.......


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow! the detail on the Italian aeroplane is astounding - it's an Ansaldo S.V.A.5; the first Italian designed front line fighter of WW1 noted for its high speed. The model is a reproduction of the example at the Italian Air Force Museum at Vigna di Valle, which took part in the famous leaflet raid against Vienna in 1918 (the fin is a little large compared to the original). The flamoyant lion marking is that of 87 Squadriglia. The last picture of the Sopwith Pup is rather neat; 3691 was the Pup prototype.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks chaps. That Ansaldo looked, and sounded, very real indeed when airborne. I didn't get the chance to discover what the engine is, but as can be seen from the photos, it was _not_ a typical model aero engine!
There were some concessions to aerodynamics over true scale, as can be expected, which probably accounts for the discrepancy in the tail dimensions of the Ansaldo.
There were a couple of others which had _working_ rotary engines, the Avro 504K being one, and a very large Tiger Moth with a four cylinder in-line. Even from half a mile away, they not only looked real, but sounded real, and I had to double-check with the big lens or binoculars to make sure they _were_ models!
There was a huge Hercules there, and a beautiful HP Heracles, along with a couple of big Lancasters and, of course, the huge, 1/5th scale Vulcan. Unfortunately, although I saw the Herc and Heracles flying, it was as we were erecting the tent, struggling against the wind, and I couldn't find them later, even to photograph on the ground, as the mass of models stretched about a mile, and were ten deep in some areas, hidden by other models and tents and so on.
And that wind couldn't have helped with flying, as was witnessed by a couple of accidents, the beautiful (and large) Albatross near the end of this sequence being a victim, which appeared to stall, and dive straight in. Must have been heart-breaking for the owner/'pilot'.
The Vulcan and Red Arrows (models, not real!) will be up later, but meanwhile, here's a few more of the World War One types.


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2013)

those are fantastic Dogsbody !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Red Two!
Continuing with more prop aircraft, from World War Two up to Suez this time. 
There were literally hundreds of models, in various scales and sizes, and just a few are shown here. I missed some of the larger aircraft flying, such as the Lancasters, mainly due to either not being in the right place, or not being able to hear the introductory commentary in time to get to the right place.
Consequently, some of the following shots, and the some in the next batch, were taken from the camp site, between 3/4 of a mile and one mile from the display line, depending on the display pattern. Although the subjects appear small because of this, it at least allowed some different views of the action, and also allowed groups of aircraft to be captured in flight. I'll admit though, I spent some time just watching the displays, and admiring the skill of the 'pilots', something not possible when looking through the viewfinder.
These little babies may be big for models, but they're much smaller than real aircraft, and bl**dy quick, so catching them with the camera can be hard work!
More to follow later tonight and some time over the weekend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2013)

Great stuff so far Terry! Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 26, 2013)

Fantastic shots Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks Hugh.
Here's another selection of the WW2 up to Suez prop jobbies, with some once again looking extremely realistic when airborne.
The next batch posted will show some of the large and varied biplanes and other aerobatic types.


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cool pics  thanks for snapping and posting


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

You're welcome, and glad you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed 'snapping' them.
Moving on to just a small selection of the 'specialist' aerobatic aircraft and biplanes gathered on the field, with the first two shots showing the 'Agcat' glider tug, employed to launch the real gliders displaying at various times over the weekend. This aircraft also picked up and towed the welcome banner on both days.
The third photo shows a beautiful Miles Magister, with a wing span of around 15 feet or more, so probably about 1/2 scale. Unfortunately, when it was flying, I was too far away to do it justice, but I had to look twice, as I thought at first it was a real one, looking so big, and sounding like the real thing too ! 
There were a fair few 'trade' stalls, selling everything from parts, balsa, and engines, to complete models, along with the usual entertainments for the kids, book stalls and refreshments, and some of the 'ready to fly' models on sale are shown here.
Pictures 15 and 16 show the lovely Avro 504K, another very large model, powered by a real rotary engine.
The Christen Eagle put on a superb display of aerobatics, looking exactly like it's full-sized counterpart, and the pilot demonstrated his mastery of control when 'hovering' this large model, which I estimated again to be around 1/2 scale.
Thanks for the interest so far, and I'll post some of the impressive jets, including the 'synchro pair' from the Red Arrows, later today.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent shots Terry. The Sea Fury looks great in the air!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2013)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2013)

Great thread Terry. Nice models, well photographed.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2013)

Some of those WW2 aircraft look fantastic. Would have loved to have seen the Do 335s in action. Think of the fun us forumites cound have at the controls of those! (Although I suspect much of us would have the aircraft looking like the Albatros in the last lot of photos!



> with the first two shots showing the 'Agcat' glider tug



It's a Piper Pawnee; the World's favourite ex-ag glider tug.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2013)

keep em coming Terry


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2013)

Amazing photos ..... thanks.

MM


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks chaps, and thanks Grant - I'm not well versed in aerial muck spreaders, so wasn't sure if it was a Pawnee (my first thought) or another type.
Two beautiful models which displayed, _*in formation*_, at various times during the weekend were the BAe Hawks, replicating the displays of the world-famous RAF Aerobatic Display Team, 'The Red Arrows', although with two aircraft, and not the full nine!
This pair really looked the part, and I spent more time watching than photographing, the latter fairly difficult, due to speed, size and range. The guys flying them must be very well practiced, as unlike 'real' pilots, they couldn't hold formation by staring at a spot on the aircraft alongside, having to do it from a distance, working out angles, range and dimension in fractions of a second.
Some of the shots are far from brilliant, due to the speed and relatively small subject to focus on, but hopefully these will give you some idea of what a brilliant performance they presented.
More from the rest of the show later.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2013)

Unbelievable. Have to keep going back to pg.1 to make sure I'm looking at RC aircraft.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks George and Andy. 
A few more jets, before moving on to the larger, multi-jet types, with the final batch, which I'll post later, being the star of the show (for me, anyway!), the huge Avro Vulcan.
Again, some of these aren't perfect, and I notice that quality degrades further when they're transferred to the forum, although I'll admit, I'm still experimenting with camera settings (and I hadn't noticed the tiny dust specks on the filter!) - oh for the simplicity of manual 35mm SLRs !!
Something that can't be shown here of course, is the sound - many of the models, both prop and jet engine, _sounded_ like the real thing too !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Hugh.
Three more posts to go, including this one, to show the large, multi-engine jets, starting with the Vickers VC-10, this one in the current RAF 'Low Vis' transport scheme, and powered by four jet engines. 
This sort of brought back memories, as I did two, twelve hour flights on RAF VC10's, back in 1971, flying from Brize Norton to Accra, Ghana, via Dakar, Senegal, and return, back in 1971. Dragged backwards through the night - and it was a 'dry' flight!
This model, and the Comet which follows later, were both flown by commercial airline pilots. Remembering there was a 20 mph wind blowing, gusting to 25+ mph, the skill demonstrated when landing the VC10 is evident.
I'll post the remaining two batches tomorrow, meanwhile, thanks again for your kind comments, and I'm pleased you've enjoyed seeing these in photos as much as I enjoyed seeing them 'live'.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2013)

So very impressive. Amazing finish on the Comet and Sabre.


----------



## rochie (Jul 29, 2013)

impressive indeed !

cant wait for the Vulcan and am now sorry i could not make it to the show my self.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2013)

That Comet and the VC.10 are fantastic, although I wouldn't have liked to see them land a real '10 on the grass!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

They really are impressive, aren't they?!
On to the DH Comet, which really looked the part when airborne, and sounded like the real thing, with a whispering whine.
If I was to have any criticisms of the show, it would be the apparent lack of a formal 'programme', so that spectators knew what was coming and when, and the restricted view of some of the models on the ground, although I must stress these are very minor points. 
There might indeed have been a set 'running order', but it was difficult to hear the commentary at times, with only the flight line being equipped with rather small PA speakers. That said, the 'crowd' were all enthusiasts, unlike the average air show, and willingly made space at the flight line fence, with the general atmosphere being relaxed and very enjoyable.
Anyway, here's the Comet, and what a model it was!
Final batch will be the mighty Vulcan - coming soon!


----------



## woljags (Jul 29, 2013)

thats some good pics you have taken there Terry,will done mate,i know these move damned quickly


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Bob, and you're right - they move like greased lightning, and are very difficult to keep in the frame, and focused, compared to 'real' aircraft.
Before I present the final batch, showing the incredible Vulcan model, I thought I'd show some of the pics of the aircraft I _really_ went to see at the show.
Apart from wanting to get a few more detail shots in the RAF Museum (and some sneaky ones for the 'What is It?' thread!), I also wanted to see the Dornier Do17, finally raised from the floor of the Goodwin Sands, in the English Channel, on June 10th, after 73 years lying submerged, inverted, since ditching during the Battle of Britain.
I've posted these already, along with the details, in the Dornier up-date thread elsewhere on the forum, but, for those who haven't seen them, here they are again.
The pics show the entrance to the Dornier conservation area, the 'poly tunnel' hydration units in which the fuselage and wings reside, and the airframe sections themselves, undergoing the first stages of conservation/preservation, with continuously-timed sprays of saline solution, citric acid solution, and pure water, intended to gradually stabilise the aircraft structure and prevent further corrosion.
The Vulcan pictures will follow soon .............


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2013)

Good shots Terry! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

And so to the finale, with the wonderful, huge, 1/5th scale Avro Vulcan.
I can't help comparing this model to the real thing, photographed at the same location, and the same angles, only six weeks previously - and it was just as impressive!
For those familiar with the display by the real Vulcan, past and present, when it climbs and banks steeply, rolls onto a wing tip and then levels out, when the engine roar dies to a sudden silence, well, this model did the same thing!
Look closely at some of the shots, particularly the take-off, and you'll see the heat haze from the engines - there was some power there, to get this big baby up and flying!
I make no apologies for the quantity of photos in this post (it was a hard job editing them down to these few!), but I hope you enjoy these, and the preceding photos, as much as I enjoyed the show.
Thanks to you all for your interest and kind remarks.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Fantastic shot and great looking RCs. Thanks for sharing your weekend.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

Dam, that's impressive!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2013)

Friggin' amazing!


----------



## rochie (Jul 30, 2013)

that is incredible, its even in anti flash white !
Dogsbody, some of those pics you would struggle to tell its a model


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2013)

Terry....brilliant !!! thanks mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks very much chaps, glad you like them!
Karl, even watching them 'live', some looked like the real thing! Amazing!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2013)

That Vulcan is something else, excellently done. Lovely shots too Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks very much Hugh.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

Damn that stuff is awesome! Thanks Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Jim, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## MaxCamps (Aug 7, 2013)

Just mind blowing Terry!!!!
The skill of these model makers not to mention the pilots is awesome!!
Keep them coming


----------



## N4521U (Aug 7, 2013)

Gad zooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that is in-credible.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Max and Bill. Bl**dy good, aren't they?!


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 7, 2013)

Bloody marvellous, Terry - terrific photography. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks very much Grant, and you're welcome.


----------



## Alex . (Aug 9, 2013)

That Vulcans amazing, great shots! The Dornier, do you know what they're planning on doing with it?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks Alex.
There's more info re the Dornier in the up-date thread, elsewhere on the forum, but the plan is to stabilise it first, with conservation the priority. This will take a couple of years, in the hydration units shown in the pics. Then the idea is to re-assemble it as it was, preserve as much as possible in original condition, and put it on display at the RAFM.
I've heard two versions regarding the display location - one at Hendon, and one in the Cosford main entrance, and no doubt things will be finalised when the aircraft is ready, but I believe the display will be along the lines of Hendon's Halifax, rescued from Lake Hocklingen in 1973.


----------



## s1chris (Aug 10, 2013)

Great photographs Terry. I love RC warbirds. I used to have a small collection of Parkzone war birds.
I started with a Spit that had a total flight time of around 4 1/2 seconds before I nose dived it into a field and needless to say it was really only for for spares after that. 

Here's the P-51 that I had. 







I never had the balls to fly and destroy it so sold them on after. 
Flying them is much harder that it looks.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2013)

yep, yopu can say that again. i have four RC choppers, and have only recently learnt to fly single rotor, which is much harder than the contra rotating versions

I also now have exactly 12 hours on the model Cessna tri that I have....a cheap but not nasty foamy that was trying to learn on. Have progressed to hand launch take off and dead stick landing in the long grass. Cant yet take off or land on the wheels yet. Its tricky.

I have some on board video of my largest chopper if anyone would like to see. 

Fantastic shots terry


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 14, 2013)

Flying RC aircraft is a bit of a sport at my work (althought I don't do it - no time!); some of the guys bring in their creations - that's all some of them could be called and fly them in the hangar when waiting for aircraft to arrive or last thing whilst the aircraft are out doing ground runs. Some of the guys have slow flyers they bought from kits, but there are a few who have built their own designs and fitted them with little recip engines. They look pretty spectacular when they go smack into the hangar floor or the aircraft tug! One guy made a little rocket motor and strapped it to the bottom of this big high wing thing and flew it last week. I didn't see it, but it didn't fly to bits like everyone predicted, it went up to 4,000 feet though!


----------

